# Have to go for medical test for visa renewal but had a miscarriage last week



## Megmegan (Dec 28, 2014)

So my fiance had a vacation here in dubai 2 months ago and eventually got pregnant. However, last week i found out that i had a miscarriage. To make it worse i need to take medical test for visa renewal this coming week. When i was pregnant i was planning to just go back to my country and let the pregnancy take place but since i had a miscarriage, i just chose to stay. Now my question is, will the blood test detect if im pregnant(because my doc said that my pregnancy hormones will be still positive een after miscariage.)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Megmegan said:


> So my fiance had a vacation here in dubai 2 months ago and eventually got pregnant. However, last week i found out that i had a miscarriage. To make it worse i need to take medical test for visa renewal this coming week. When i was pregnant i was planning to just go back to my country and let the pregnancy take place but since i had a miscarriage, i just chose to stay. Now my question is, will the blood test detect if im pregnant(because my doc said that my pregnancy hormones will be still positive een after miscariage.)


Hello and welcome to the forum. I would imagine if this is what your doctor said then that is true. Did you ask how long it takes for the hormones to go back to normal?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss.

However, they're not looking for that in the medical test, just drugs, HIV and Hep.

I do also have to add, that you were VERY lucky! Had you had to go to the hospital for any reason here due to the miscarriage you could have ended up in prison.

If you want to have a child, please make him put a ring on it if you stay here or leave. Don't take the chance of being pregnant and unmarried here.


----------



## Katie1234 (May 28, 2021)

Megmegan said:


> So my fiance had a vacation here in dubai 2 months ago and eventually got pregnant. However, last week i found out that i had a miscarriage. To make it worse i need to take medical test for visa renewal this coming week. When i was pregnant i was planning to just go back to my country and let the pregnancy take place but since i had a miscarriage, i just chose to stay. Now my question is, will the blood test detect if im pregnant(because my doc said that my pregnancy hormones will be still positive een after miscariage.)


Hi i just want to ask what happened after your medical test because we are same situation right now... Did they found out that your still positive?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Katie1234 said:


> Hi i just want to ask what happened after your medical test because we are same situation right now... Did they found out that your still positive?


This thread was in 2014 so you are unlikely to get an answer..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2021)

Katie1234 said:


> Hi i just want to ask what happened after your medical test because we are same situation right now... Did they found out that your still positive?


HI.may I know what happen? Did you go for medical and what happen. Please reply


----------

